# Spark plug question for yamaha 90hp



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Step 1: Graciously accept his plugs.
Step 2: Sell his plugs.
Step 3: Buy proper plugs for the 90.

Not being a smartass, and I'm no plug guru, but that's one thing you should follow to the letter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

Don’t run those plugs, some yamaha systems require a resistor type plug cap and some do not. You could potentially damage your ignition system if incorrect resistance is there.


----------

